# Prettiest honyakis



## shinyunggyun (Sep 20, 2021)

Who makes the nicest looking honyaki gyutos?

I decided to honyaki and I'm just looking for the best looking one.

I'm torn between ikeda and Mizuno at the moment.


----------



## rstcso (Sep 20, 2021)

I've become enamored with the Isasmedjan honyaki I bought off BST a few weeks ago. Left the patina alone. The pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## Jason183 (Sep 20, 2021)

+1 Ikeda, and Shiraki for the Mount Fuji honyaki
Also seen Ashi been mentioned often


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 20, 2021)

2nd vote goes to Trey @Comet


----------



## @ftermath (Sep 20, 2021)

This just makes my heart hurt. Ashi Honyaki and Watanabe Honyaki polishes


----------



## bonody (Sep 20, 2021)

Genkai Masakuni does beautiful work in W1+W2.
Not sure who the smith is for JKI Gesshin Ittetsu honyaki but those are lovely as well.


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 20, 2021)

ashi is the first name that comes to mind.

aogami Togashis aint bad either.


----------



## khashy (Sep 20, 2021)

Nothing compares to an Ashi honyaki, Nothing.

Bear in mind, this is just some photo taken with crappy spot-light lighting taken on an old phone. The reality of an Ashi honyaki is equivalent to the most beautiful thing you can imagine multplied by 10,000.


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 20, 2021)

Mine


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 20, 2021)

@ftermath said:


> This just makes my heart hurt. Ashi Honyaki and Watanabe Honyaki polishes


Maybe the reason I have 2 kidneys is to spare one for an Ashi honyaki.


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 21, 2021)

Konosuke honyaki is pretty


----------



## refcast (Sep 21, 2021)

tamahagane honyaki is the prettiest

not practical at all


----------



## shinyunggyun (Sep 21, 2021)

khashy said:


> Nothing compares to an Ashi honyaki, Nothing.
> 
> Bear in mind, this is just some photo taken with crappy spot-light lighting taken on an old phone. The reality of an Ashi honyaki is equivalent to the most beautiful thing you can imagine multplied by 10,000.
> 
> View attachment 143297


But I heard that the man doesn't even make honyakis anymore.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Sep 21, 2021)

bonody said:


> Genkai Masakuni does beautiful work in W1+W2.
> Not sure who the smith is for JKI Gesshin Ittetsu honyaki but those are lovely as well.


Ikeda is the one who makes those. Jon confirmed it.


----------



## uniliang (Sep 21, 2021)

My personal favorites by order:
Ashi, T. Ikeda, Genkai, Y. Ikeda, Shiraki.
Haven’t found an Okishiba yet, if I do, will probably be right after Ashi..


----------



## khashy (Sep 21, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> But I heard that the man doesn't even make honyakis anymore.



He does, very rarely and in very limited numbers. Hence the stratospheric prices


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 21, 2021)

Jonas's work is getting really clean.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Sep 21, 2021)

Check Evan's work


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 21, 2021)

Prettiest Honyaki is a used one!!!






Haha, Ashi or Takada are the most aesthetically pleasing to me.


----------



## SirCutAlot (Sep 21, 2021)

Is there a reason why most if not all honyakis (western style like gyuto) are thin and have no pronounced taper ?

I would go all in for a WH type one. 

SirCutALot


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 21, 2021)

SirCutAlot said:


> Is there a reason why most if not all honyakis (western style like gyuto) are thin and have no pronounced taper ?
> 
> I would go all in for a WH type one.
> 
> SirCutALot



Take a look at Ikeda Honyaki. He makes pretty beefy ones.


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 21, 2021)

SirCutAlot said:


> Is there a reason why most if not all honyakis (western style like gyuto) are thin and have no pronounced taper ?
> 
> I would go all in for a WH type one.
> 
> SirCutALot


I think you've seen a small sample-size so far.
In general, I'd say most have a very clean grind and profile, and is a showcase of the team's skill. I've seen thin, medium and thick grinds, all across the spectrum.


----------



## Hanmak17 (Sep 21, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> Prettiest Honyaki is a used one!!!



+1, a little patina is just right. 

125SC - forged geometry - 230mm


----------



## khashy (Sep 21, 2021)

SirCutAlot said:


> Is there a reason why most if not all honyakis (western style like gyuto) are thin and have no pronounced taper ?
> 
> I would go all in for a WH type one.
> 
> SirCutALot


Again, I invite you to take a look at an Ashi honyaki gyuto. You’ll see taper done to perfection


----------



## SirCutAlot (Sep 21, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> I think you've seen a small sample-size so far.
> In general, I'd say most have a very clean grind and profile, and is a showcase of the team's skill. I've seen thin, medium and thick grinds, all across the spectrum.



Sorry i meant the thickness of the spine. Like that catcheside but from japan... I have not seen really pronounced tapers there. I like fat necks  .

SirCutALot


----------



## SirCutAlot (Sep 21, 2021)

khashy said:


> Again, I invite you to take a look at an Ashi honyaki gyuto. You’ll see taper done to perfection


 Thanks but they are in the 4k + area ? Do you have a picture of a good tapered Ashi Honyaki ? I have not seen that much  (Ashi Honyakis )

SirCutALot


----------



## Hanmak17 (Sep 21, 2021)

SirCutAlot said:


> Sorry i meant the thickness of the spine. Like that catcheside but from japan... I have not seen really pronounced tapers there. I like fat necks  .
> 
> SirCutALot



Unfortunately there are only a handful of makers that possess the talent and the desire to make a (hand made) honyaki blade. Nearly all of them are European. Most stuff out of Japan now is prefab blanks, not particularly interesting IMO. Costly, lots of mistakes and, not much return $ wise.


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 21, 2021)

khashy said:


> Again, I invite you to take a look at an Ashi honyaki gyuto. You’ll see taper done to perfection


And you have a honyaki or two, right? So you know what you are talking about?


----------



## SirCutAlot (Sep 21, 2021)

Hanmak17 said:


> now is prefab blanks


What is a prefab blank, do you mean stock removal ? this would explain a lot. 

I know there are many EU makers doing "honyaki". But i want a japanes one... 

TO sorry for entering this... 

SirCutALot.


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 21, 2021)

Why the "honyaki"? They aren't doing anything different in EU. They are taking oil/water hardening steels, and differentially hardening them with clay producing a hamon.


----------



## Hanmak17 (Sep 21, 2021)

SirCutAlot said:


> What is a prefab blank, do you mean stock removal ? this would explain a lot.
> 
> I know there are many EU makers doing "honyaki". But i want a japanes one...
> 
> ...



Same thing. The metal is cut from large sheets, then doing stock removal to create the profile and geometry.


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 21, 2021)

Pretty sure isasmedjans honyaki is forged geometry. Stock removal - does that mean cut out geometry or like, stamped?


----------



## Hanmak17 (Sep 21, 2021)

jedy617 said:


> Why the "honyaki"? They aren't doing anything different in EU. They are taking oil/water hardening steels, and differentially hardening them with clay producing a hamon.



This is a really good point, and essentially what I was getting at. I think the fascination with Japanese knives is a bit overdone. Don't get me wrong, I love my Japanese made knives, but in general think that the EU makers are producing superior, more unique blades then the Japanese at this point. 

@icanhaschzbrgr mentioned Evan Antzenberger above. Evan is IMO, one of the best smiths anywhere, and this blade is without a doubt the best knife in my collection, many of which are world class blades. It is another 125SC monosteel blade. Notice the hamon, the grind, the profile. It's perfect. It is also my favorite steel, tough, takes a killer edge and once the patina builds up almost non-reactive. I've yet to use any Japanese knife that comes anywhere close to this in terms of performance for $'s spent (granted I haven't tried an Ashi or any of the older traditional makers).


----------



## Hanmak17 (Sep 21, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Pretty sure isasmedjans honyaki is forged geometry. Stock removal - does that mean cut out geometry or like, stamped?



Forged geometry is not stock removal. Is is exactly the opposite. The maker is shaping the knife in the forge with a hammer or other device vs removing material after the knife has been forged but before heat treatment. The Catcheside above has a very subtle convexity (channel) running the length of the blade, that was hammered into the blade while it was being forged. This is very difficult to do, and leads to a lot of mistakes, waste etc. It is one of the reasons why makers employ stock removal. Not necessarily better or worse, but it isn't "hand made".


----------



## Hanmak17 (Sep 21, 2021)

SirCutAlot said:


> What is a prefab blank, do you mean stock removal ? this would explain a lot.
> 
> I know there are many EU makers doing "honyaki". But i want a japanes one...
> 
> ...



Sorry should have added this above. For clarification: 

Honyaki = monosteel, vs San Mai, Damascus etc.


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 21, 2021)

Hanmak17 said:


> Unfortunately there are only a handful of makers that possess the talent and the desire to make a (hand made) honyaki blade. Nearly all of them are European. Most stuff out of Japan now is prefab blanks, not particularly interesting IMO. Costly, lots of mistakes and, not much return $ wise.



LOL at this guy.


----------



## esoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Hanmak17 said:


> Forged geometry is not stock removal. Is is exactly the opposite.



Every forged knife is a stock removal knife.


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 21, 2021)

show more pretty honyaki


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 21, 2021)

The.9nine
Y.Ikeda
Dalman


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ian (Sep 21, 2021)

Hanmak17 said:


> Sorry should have added this above. For clarification:
> 
> Honyaki = monosteel, vs San Mai, Damascus etc.



Faaaahk, I sold my Ashi honyaki for peanuts. Noob move. 






Of the ones I've handled, JKI's Ittetsu was the prettiest. But I've only handled like 3 of them. Too expensive!!


----------



## Hanmak17 (Sep 21, 2021)

esoo said:


> Every forged knife is a stock removal knife.


Edit: I'm not sure I entirely agree with this. Either way, this not the point I was making.


----------



## esoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Hanmak17 said:


> Edit: I'm not sure I entirely agree with this. Either way, this not the point I was making.



Show me a knife where the smith forged and did zero stock removal afterwards. 

If you can forge it, you can make the exact same knife with stock removal. May not be as efficient, but it can be done.


----------



## Hanmak17 (Sep 21, 2021)

esoo said:


> Show me a knife where the smith forged and did zero stock removal afterwards.
> 
> If you can forge it, you can make the exact same knife with stock removal. May not be as efficient, but it can be done.


LOL, I knew you were going to say that. I'm not aware of any but that doesn't mean they don't exist. 

The point I was trying to make (poorly I'll admit) was that forged geometry or whatever the particular maker calls is it, is different then stock removal from a manf process perspective. I think this thread has gotten sufficiently off topic that I'll drop it now.


----------



## khashy (Sep 21, 2021)

SirCutAlot said:


> Thanks but they are in the 4k + area ? Do you have a picture of a good tapered Ashi Honyaki ? I have not seen that much  (Ashi Honyakis )
> 
> SirCutALot



Yes, they’re not cheap.
I’ll take some photos and vids for you tomorrow


----------



## khashy (Sep 21, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> And you have a honyaki or two, right? So you know what you are talking about?



I’ve come across one or two before.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 21, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> And you have a honyaki or two, right? So you know what you are talking about?








Ashi Honyaki Collection


I thought it was worth sharing this ‘happy new year’ post with everyone: Ashi Hamono Honyaki Collection Happy 2021 everyone. Edit: Here is the photo:




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Sep 22, 2021)

esoo said:


> Show me a knife where the smith forged and did zero stock removal afterwards.
> 
> If you can forge it, you can make the exact same knife with stock removal. May not be as efficient, but it can be done.


I had a blade that was forged to it's final dimensions with zero stock removal. It was a 120mm utility blade, not a thin kitchen knife thought.

Everyone seems to understand Honyaki a bit differently. Personally I would call Honyaki any differentially hardened blade, but there's a whole thread with other opinions: 





Honyaki?


I realize this is likely an 'it depends' and 'varies by personal preference' type of question. For single bevel knifes, especially of the thin slicing ilk, are Honyaki constructed knives considered more classic or traditional? Are there peformance advantages associated with them, or it it more...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## esoo (Sep 22, 2021)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I had a blade that was forged to it's final dimensions with zero stock removal. It was a 120mm utility blade, not a thin kitchen knife thought.



It maybe/is pendantic to say this - but isn't every finish action on a blade technically stock removal? Sharpening, removing forge scale, and polishing? Of those, sharpening is the most obvious - you are grinding away steel to make a sharp apex.


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 22, 2021)

esoo said:


> It maybe/is pendantic to say this - but isn't every finish action on a blade technically stock removal? Sharpening, removing forge scale, and polishing? Of those, sharpening is the most obvious - you are grinding away steel to make a sharp apex.


It's hard to imagine removal of stock, without it being stock removal. Maybe the term is just unprecise?

I thought about making a thread on how the end products of knives is anchieved in different ways. Could be interesting to learn about the different routes to a sharp object with a handle.


----------



## Markcg (Sep 22, 2021)

My vote’s for Ashi~


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 22, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> View attachment 143457
> View attachment 143458
> View attachment 143459
> 
> ...


 I have 2 of the three!


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 22, 2021)

Ashi is is aesthetically the most stunning Honyaki out there in my humble opinion

I only gave a handful of honyaki’s, nothing that compares to some of the mind boggling collections people have displayed on this forum

I had a chance to get a brand new one a year ago, from a retailer, but did not want to spend 3,500 - largely because I could not afford to

Feast:


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 22, 2021)

Feast on Ashi below


----------



## Morten (Sep 22, 2021)

Ashi - without any doubt - IMO.

Tansu make some great looking ones as well.

Was lucky to pick up a gyuto from Singapore some time ago. Have used it but I cannot bring myself to sharpen it as my sharpening skills are not adequate.

Some mindblowing Ashi collections out there!


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 22, 2021)

Markcg said:


> My vote’s for Ashi~
> View attachment 143567
> View attachment 143568
> View attachment 143569


That is the most beautiful banding ive seen - ever. Looks like a magic silver fairy stream. Which it probably is. More closeups of banding would be very nice!


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 22, 2021)

I think we need a macro photography expert to get a close-up of the hamon boundary on an Ashi. I thought they we pretty average until I saw some in person. Until. They're something quite different. As an exercise in metal art, I haven't seen anything else quite like it.


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 22, 2021)

OK, pro polisher, Ashi vs. Mizuno vs Shirak. Same photographer, and I assume he polished all three.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 22, 2021)

Wow Shiraki's aogami 1 honyaki is phenomenal. The hamon of most other aogami 1 honyakis is not as nearly clear as on this Shiraki's.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 22, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Wow Shiraki's aogami 1 honyaki is phenomenal. The hamon of most other aogami 1 honyakis is not as nearly clear as on this Shiraki's.


Agree - truly phenomenal


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 22, 2021)

This is crazy. What kind of steel is it, and why all the banding?


----------



## Hanmak17 (Sep 22, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> This is crazy. What kind of steel is it, and why all the banding?




I believe it is Hitachi white #2. Here is an old thread that shows several knives polished to this effect. Ashi Honyaki and Watanabe Honyaki polishes


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 22, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> I think we need a macro photography expert to get a close-up of the hamon boundary on an Ashi. I thought they we pretty average until I saw some in person. Until. They're something quite different. As an exercise in metal art, I haven't seen anything else quite like it.



if someone wants to send me a bunch of honyakis I could probably be convinced to get all my stuff out.

that said even I cant say I like shooting reflective surfaces even with controlled lighting. I would say even most working pros from the glory days of product photography struggled and I think, frankly, that's sort of a lost art in 2021. I actually think a video, even one on a phone, is probably better than all but the absolute best photographs.


----------



## Migraine (Sep 22, 2021)

Abstract hamons > super uniform wavy hamons


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 22, 2021)

Migraine said:


> Abstract hamons > super uniform wavy hamons


Uhhh! Now this is getting interesting


----------



## hmh (Sep 22, 2021)

Straight line (toyama) hamons > Abstract hamons > Super uniform wavy hamons


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 22, 2021)

hmh said:


> Straight line (toyama) hamons > Abstract hamons > Super uniform wavy hamons


The 9 is also more of a straight hamon


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 22, 2021)

Migraine said:


> Abstract hamons > super uniform wavy hamons


Say more….


----------



## thebradleycrew (Sep 22, 2021)

I prefer clean wavy hamons because of the precision required to execute them well. Wavy/uniform hamons (hardest to execute precisely) > straight hamons (straight lines can be hard to get without movement during heat treat) > abstract hamons (beauty is in the eye of beholder, but generally easiest to create since patterns are variable).


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 22, 2021)

thebradleycrew said:


> I prefer clean wavy hamons because of the precision required to execute them well. Wavy/uniform hamons (hardest to execute precisely) > straight hamons (straight lines can be hard to get without movement during heat treat) > abstract hamons (beauty is in the eye of beholder, but generally easiest to create since patterns are variable).


Uh-oh, the Bcrew has spoken. I was feeling really good about my straight Hamon Toyama till now


----------



## thebradleycrew (Sep 22, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Uh-oh, the Bcrew has spoken. I was feeling really good about my straight Hamon Toyama till now


Skill and difficulty of execution are probably the major driver for me in terms of viewing one as the prettiest - I really appreciate the complexity of the work. Of course overall look matters, but we are just talking hamons here!


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 23, 2021)

Are the different hamon types just dependent on how you apply the mus? Like wavy, straigth or "Ill just throw this on and see what happens. Call it art"?. (fyi last one is on the way to me )


----------



## memorael (Sep 23, 2021)

A long time ago there was Ittosai Kotetsu Honyakis, those were sweeeeeeeet. I bought these at some point in my life, and then I went broke and sold them. I sure miss them a lot.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 23, 2021)

I am not sure if you can find these ittetsu honyaki’s anymore. Days of walking into a store and buying a Rolex Daytona are also over. 3 years ago, that was completely possible

Hard to find a good Honyaki knife these days too - but perhaps easier than a rolex Pepsi for sure


----------



## lemeneid (Sep 23, 2021)

memorael said:


> A long time ago there was Ittosai Kotetsu Honyakis, those were sweeeeeeeet. I bought these at some point in my life, and then I went broke and sold them. I sure miss them a lot.
> View attachment 143730


Those are Ashis as he used to make knives for them. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## Migraine (Sep 23, 2021)

hmh said:


> Straight line (toyama) hamons > Abstract hamons > Super uniform wavy hamons



And all of them >>>>>>>> stupid Mount Fuji gimmick hamons


----------



## Iggy (Sep 23, 2021)

I quite like my Genkai 






Bough it mirror polished, then etched with coffee and polished


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 23, 2021)

Migraine said:


> And all of them >>>>>>>> stupid Mount Fuji gimmick hamons


Why not make a palm beach silhuette hamon? Or a McDonald's M hamon?


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 23, 2021)

If I see a Fuji Hamon, I won’t buy the knife - there is a line I won’t cross when it comes to Hamon


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 23, 2021)

Even if it's a Fuji made by Ashi?


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 23, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Even if it's a Fuji made by Ashi?


Ashi don’t play that game

No Fuji’s there


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 23, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Ashi don’t play that game
> 
> No Fuji’s there


That’s why I said “if”. Just use your imagination you would get my point. What if Toyama makes a Fuji honyaki? You won’t buy it?


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 23, 2021)

Y'all haters, Mt Fuji for lyfe


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 23, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That’s why I said “if”. Just use your imagination you would get my point. What if Toyama makes a Fuji honyaki? You won’t buy it?


Hmmmmm….


----------



## tostadas (Sep 23, 2021)

Jamón > hamon


----------



## K.Bouldin (Sep 23, 2021)

lemeneid said:


> Those are Ashis as he used to make knives for them. Beautiful stuff.



Do you know if he did the Damascus line for Ittosai Kotetsu? I have a set but they have different kanji. The gyuto is older, probably 25 years old, the petty about 15. Both came from Korin


----------



## thebradleycrew (Sep 23, 2021)

K.Bouldin said:


> Do you know if he did the Damascus line for Ittosai Kotetsu? I have a set but they have different kanji. The gyuto is older, probably 25 years old, the petty about 15. Both came from Korin
> View attachment 143835


To the best of my knowledge, Hiroshi Ashi never made damascus gyutos. Ittosai has worked with many different 'smiths over the years. I have a Shiraki honyaki from them, and they obviously had Ashi make some honyaki too. I believe Ikeda also made some for them, and I'm sure others as well. I'm fairly certain those are not Hiroshi Ashi blades; that said, someone please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## K.Bouldin (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks!
I know that they were a company that contracted different smiths & sharpeners back in the first wave of Japanese knives being imported. 
I’d love to pick up one of those honyaki blades, but they were way outta my price range even then!!!

Maybe is should make a kanji post?


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 24, 2021)

tostadas said:


> Jamón > hamon



Ramon > jamón > hamon


----------



## memorael (Sep 24, 2021)

lemeneid said:


> Those are Ashis as he used to make knives for them. Beautiful stuff.


I have had 4 of those honyakis, two westerns and two wa's. It is very hard to explain but at 300 mm length those knives were really good cutters, I wasn't as knowledgeable as I am now (even though I am not an expert or anything just not as green as I used to) but I would have loved to understand the geometry better. It's crazy to now know that Ashi made them, Jon took a look at one of mines one time. As I recall when I tried purchasing one from Korin a long time ago, they claimed that the knives were no longer being sold because the quality wasn't on par with what they initially offered, maybe Ashi decided not to sell them knives anymore.

On a side note, I think that ryusen used to make the OEM ittosai damascus pattern ones, so basically at one point if you had a ryusen, a hattori or an ittosai damascus knife they were basically the same, as I understand it.

They also used to have a knife I haven't seen ever again, it was a carbon steel knife with a damascus finish but it was very different since the pattern was only like I want to say 3 folds for a total of 8 layers. Wish someone had one to showoff since I have never seen one except for the korin pics from like 2007.


----------



## DrEriksson (Sep 24, 2021)

Someone mentioned Isasmedjan earlier, so I though I'd share what's going on with mine. Knivfluencer (on instagram) is polishing my Isa at the moment. There are some pics and movies in this Imgur. The final picture is from when he'd only cleaned the sides and done a test etch. Seems to be lots of nice alloy banding going on. I'll update the Imgur as I get more pics/movies.


----------



## MarcelNL (Sep 24, 2021)

that is impressive!


----------



## DrEriksson (Sep 24, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> that is impressive!


I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out. The knife will get a new handle from Jonas when it's done. Nathan (who's polishing) is very impressed with the knife. Think he wants one for himself after seeing mine.


----------



## lemeneid (Sep 24, 2021)

thebradleycrew said:


> To the best of my knowledge, Hiroshi Ashi never made damascus gyutos. Ittosai has worked with many different 'smiths over the years. I have a Shiraki honyaki from them, and they obviously had Ashi make some honyaki too. I believe Ikeda also made some for them, and I'm sure others as well. I'm fairly certain those are not Hiroshi Ashi blades; that said, someone please correct me if I am wrong!


Those two are definitely Ashi, that hamon style is unmistakable. And for the western style one, no one else makes western handle honyakis


----------



## rstcso (Sep 24, 2021)

DrEriksson said:


> Someone mentioned Isasmedjan earlier, so I though I'd share what's going on with mine.


Loving it!

Mine's been sitting on my desk since the day I received it from Elliot off BST. If it was polished like that, I'd get even less real work done!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Sep 24, 2021)

Hmmmm… I love my @The Edge , my Halcyon Forge, my Mizuno, my Xerxes, my Rader, my Dalmans…


----------



## Migraine (Sep 24, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> Ramon > jamón > hamon
> 
> View attachment 143869



Gammon > Ramon > jamón > hamon


----------



## daddy yo yo (Sep 24, 2021)

Migraine said:


> Gammon > Ramon > jamón > hamon


@KAMON Knives rules them all!


----------



## Migraine (Sep 24, 2021)

Please stick to the agreed format. Although, agreed:

Kamon > Gammon > Ramon > jamón > hamon


----------



## Sparten007 (Sep 24, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> Jonas's work is getting really clean.




He is a hidden gem!!!


----------



## Rotivator (Sep 24, 2021)

Migraine said:


> Please stick to the agreed format. Although, agreed:
> 
> Kamon > Gammon > Ramon > jamón > hamon


That's a beauty


----------



## DrEriksson (Sep 24, 2021)

rstcso said:


> Loving it!
> 
> Mine's been sitting on my desk since the day I received it from Elliot off BST. If it was polished like that, I'd get even less real work done!
> 
> View attachment 143918


Luckily my spot at Jonas is coming up, so I can get one new knife that I can actually use.


----------



## khashy (Sep 28, 2021)

khashy said:


> Yes, they’re not cheap.
> I’ll take some photos and vids for you tomorrow



sorry, completely forgot this. I’ll do it if I remember in day light, here are clear examples though (photos and videos from Brooksie’s IG:Brooksie’s IG


----------



## khashy (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 28, 2021)

Ashi Honyaki is to die for - especially in Yo


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 28, 2021)

Wow the distal taper on Ashi is so good compared to recent honyakis from Sakai. Why are they so perfect in every aspect? I really hope I had started this hobby 10 years earlier.


----------



## Sparten007 (Sep 28, 2021)

Yanick!


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 28, 2021)

Sparten007 said:


> View attachment 144840


Just thought when I had seen them all


----------



## Sparten007 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## EricEricEric (Sep 28, 2021)

My favorite


----------



## Sparten007 (Sep 28, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Just thought when I had seen them all



As you know they come in different shape and sizes


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




W2 sujihiki 300mm was forged by Lucas Gumbiner
Redwood burl handle



Taken from FB Log into Facebook


----------



## Sparten007 (Oct 6, 2021)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> View attachment 146044
> 
> W2 sujihiki 300mm was forged by Lucas Gumbiner
> Redwood burl handle
> ...



I saw that earlier today what a looker!!!


----------

